# Ms



## Sheila Johar (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Have recently arrived in Ciudad Del Carmen, Mexico - and I LOVE it! My man is on assignment here and I will be spending a lot of time here henceforth. I'd love to know if there are expats here (registered with the forum) and if so, HELLO! And please would you help me get started here - I don't habla Espanol! I'd love to know about the usual expat stuff - dentists, doctors, gyms, book clubs, international clubs, etc.

Can't wait to here from you if you're here in sunny, breezy Cd. del Carmen!


----------

